# It's ok to catch and release.



## gafshr (Aug 20, 2016)

This picture is a fish that I caught twice in a little over 2 weeks in the same area.  What's make this even better is my 4 year reeled it in all by himself the second time.  I just couldn't the fish to settle so he could hold it.  I tag fish for the state and every recapture I get back from someone else is usually in the same area.  If you have the mind set you can't clean out a spot you are sadly mistaking.  I'm fine with keeping a few and throwing some back for next time.  This guy fell to the fly rod the 1st go around and a zman paddlerz the second time fishing the floodtides.  In 3 years of tagging this is my first recapture.


----------



## Fatback1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Very cool man, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 21, 2016)

Very cool! But only way I would have released that Red would be in a cast iron skillet!

I release a ton of fish but not a Red.


----------



## bhdawgs (Aug 21, 2016)

that's very cool !


----------



## Poo Bear (Aug 21, 2016)

Nice fish! You may not know how fortunate you are but you probably do. I am 60+ and pray that I can get to the coast in my retirement and realize some of my saltwater fishing goals.


----------



## GLS (Aug 21, 2016)

Hats off to you!  I have had spots cleaned out, especially reds.  There are a limited number of fish in an area, especially those that frequent marsh potholes.  I had one such hole in the marsh that the reds loved.  On a spring tide, they left the hole and the  sight fishing for tailers was spectacular in a quarter mile radius of the hole. We released all fish.  On a neap, the fish stayed in the hole.  We had 50 fish days in that hole and left them all to pull again.  I was spotted in the marsh by a former guide and that's all it took for his folks to go in and  to pull out every fish in the hole.  Maybe they kept the "limit" each time, but it didn't take long to kill the hole.  Five reds a day per angler is too many fish.  Florida and SC have more sensible limits on reds and trout.  How long is going to take for the politicos to do a better job at protecting the limited resource?  DNR can't do it without a study and we know about funding.  Gil


----------



## swampstalker24 (Aug 21, 2016)

Thats pretty cool!  The fish in the first pic looks way bigger though


----------



## gafshr (Aug 21, 2016)

My 4 year old takes way better pictures than my buddy.  I'm training him the right way to add a few pounds.


----------



## FishingAddict (Aug 21, 2016)

Awesome man. Well done.


----------



## FishermanSailor (Aug 23, 2016)

Way to go Jamie. Lil' man is making great memories!


----------



## michaelmiracle (Aug 29, 2016)

Good job, and thanks for giving a plug for catch & release. It is good to be conservation-minded and thinking about the future of our beloved coastal environment!


----------



## markmg (Sep 19, 2016)

Your exactly right man, C&R is especially important for reds. They are resident fish so when meat guys stumble across them they typically wipe out schools - with no regard to size limits. It's a sad situation that I've seen played out in more places than I can count in GA. It's gotten so bad that I never post anywhere anymore and rarely talk about fishing with anyone, especially for redfish. Our fishery of mature inshore redfish has basically collapsed over the past 6-8 years. Even if you are a Redfish C&R guy you have to remember to always look around for other boaters. If the wrong meat guy sees you on fish, you might as well kill them yourself - they will come back and decimate the population every time.


----------

